
Is Your Landing Page Good Enough to Get into Y Combinator? - yread
https://yourlandingpagesucks.com/startup-landing-page-teardown-yc/
======
epynonymous
this is pretty awesome, plenty of great advice littered throughout. would be
nice if your advice could be automated, i.e. i give you a url, you give it a
score based on your advice, i don't see a need for rocket science. another
method could be to make it more of a crowd review of a landing page (or any
page). some mechanism would be needed to filter out the good and bad advice
since this would be open to all (kind of like hacker news scoring of
comments). or you could have professionals able to rate and critique websites.
all this could be charged as a service or advertisements for revenue. one
thing that would be a dis-service to the web would be that all webpages would
start to look like one another. and in some senses, some of these wacko vc's
might like "tasting the future".

one nitpick on your page format, it's hard to peruse through and find the good
examples and bad, i'm not much of a design aficionado, so some of these things
i can't really tell the difference between unless i read all your comments.

------
swingline-747
Consider having a /humans.txt and a founders@ email address that isn't
advertised.

------
EGreg
Can I get this landing page critiqued (POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE) according to the
points this advice says? It seems to do well I think, esp on mobile!

[https://qbix.com](https://qbix.com)

~~~
probably_wrong
As a random internet user, I would say: applying the points of the article to
your website...

Best applied positive points (others apply too, but there's no point in making
a list with things you already know about):

2\. Make the website about the customer, not you

11\. Don't write meaningless B.S. and banalities

12\. Make your call to action visible

26\. Make your stuff legible

31\. Leverage Social Proof: This comes with a caveat - the globe with '5
Million downloads' works fine, but I would find something less '90s.

36\. List your features/Benefits using... lists: I would make them more
concrete, but there's a good first version already (see discussion at the end
regarding this)

48\. Offer a quick demo (see discussion at the end)

Points that could be improved:

3\. Make Your Value Proposition Crystal Clear: "We build apps for all kinds of
communities" raises more questions that answers (what apps? what's a community
in this context?)

5\. Don't use buzzwords: "Empowering", "Uniting" doesn't tell much

9\. Make sure your copy passes the "so what" test

15\. Anticipate and answer all objections

23\. Don't just make statements, show value: Note that this is buried in your
presentation. Being a PDF, there's 0 chance I would have read that on my
phone.

25\. Don't hide content people want to see: On mobile, reading the "meatier"
part of the content requires me to click on vague terms such as "Engagement",
one by one. I would suggest either making the titles clearer, or not auto-hide
by default.

​28. Explain why I should buy your product and 34. Explain how your product
works: I did not watch the video, because I usually skip them. As a result, I
had no idea what your product actually did until I read the presentation. Now,
maybe the people who need to manage communities actually do, I couldn't tell
since I don't have B.A.N.T. here. Just bringing it up

Now, here comes a completely separated set of observations. First, you might
consider unifying your visual design: the website, the presentation, and the
"let's work together" section all have different visual designs.

Your "Let's work together" page, however, raises lots of questions - not
because it's bad, but actually because it's _almost better_ \- clear example
of what the app does, link to request demo, e-mail contact... (the stock
footage needs work, though). I find myself confused as to how to better unify
all of these points into one.

Finally, I've seen the video. I would suggest that you split the video in
sections: "What the app does", "How we handle privacy", "Qbix in our office: a
case study", and so on. I wouldn't put the private key exchange and how you
use iframes in an introductory video. And as a final small detail, I like the
narrator's voice, but he should consider a better microphone (or renting a
recording booth for an hour).

